# How much meat can a smoker smoke?



## jasonddd1975 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out how big to make my smoker. Is there a formula to figure out just how much meat a smoker can smoke? Or how many people a smoker can cook for?

Making a horizontal reverse flow (120 gal) , with a vertical cabinet of approximately the same size.

Thanks


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Jason,

Try this out...

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

Good luck.  You could always purchase something like a WSM 22.5", which can hold about six butts, or six racks of baby backs...

Have fun.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 16, 2012)

Covo said:


> You need to have smoking to the different meats but you can't keep it there for a very long time. Smoke that becomes too large,At this factor you might want to cover the different meats in metal foil and allow it to proceed food preparation without being uncovered to more smoking.


Huh?? Not sure I follow what you mean


----------



## va_connoisseur (Nov 28, 2012)

Jason,

I have a 120 gallon reverse flow smoker and have had 33 racks, over 100 pounds, of St Louis cut ribs on it at one time. On another instance, I have had over 150 pounds with a mixture of butts, brisket and ribs.

It's all about space utilization. Buy rib racks and pans. I'll post pics later


----------

